# Tractor Train Kiddie Ride



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a picture I saved from GW awhile back. I thought it would be a cool winter project. It looks fairly simple to build. I know any kid would enjoy a ride!

If anyone can "fix" the pic, feel free!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks, Tom!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

That reminds me of an old (really old) episode from the show
“You Asked For It”, boy, talking about showing your age.
Anyway, this old gut built a miniature train ride like that
and gave all the kids rides on it. I remember wishing the
guy lived near me so I could have a chance to ride on his
train. 

Anyone remember that show ?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> * Anyone remember that show ? *


Ummm....no. 

My friend's dad has something like that though. His cars are made out of 55 gallon drums and he has a car for each of his grandkids. He pulls them through the local parades each summer. Everyone seems to enjoy it.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The 55 gallon "Tanker Cars" sound good.

BTW the "You Asked For It" show probably went off the air before 
you were born.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

:spinsmile


----------

